# Kiba and Kali



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Well, today is Kiba's 2 yr death anniversary. I miss him very much every day, and even though I only had him a week he will always hold a place in my heart!!! Hope he met up with his police partner up there at the bridge and gets to place forever, without his hip problems  Rest in peace, Kiba!
Also, since I am finally at a comp, I am posting a couple pictures of Kaliska in memory of her recent euthanization. <3 I miss her so much still!!!


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

Awww! What great looking fur babies!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I enjoyed looking at your pictures. I wish it were easier when we lose them.
Sheilah


----------

